# CM690 #Pure Black + Wasserkühlung 240-280mm Radiator?



## mad-onion (25. Juli 2015)

*CM690 #Pure Black + Wasserkühlung 240-280mm Radiator?*

Hallo, ich habe ein CM690 Pure Black Gehäuse mit Window, in dem ich nun gerne eine Komplettwasserkühlung einbauen würde, um meine CPU zu kühlen. Würde irgendwo ohne Veränderungen am Gehäuse ein 240er oder 280er Radiator passen?
Ach ja, welche Lüfter passen zwischen den Mesh-Deckel und die eigentliche Gehäusedecke?
Auf der CM-Seite gibts dazu leider keine infos.
MfG
mad-onion


----------



## Cooler Master (7. August 2015)

*AW: CM690 #Pure Black + Wasserkühlung 240-280mm Radiator?*

Guten Tag Mad Onion,
Entschuldige die späte Antwort, ich war unterwegs. Melde dich bitte bei der Support-Abteilung durch den Link in unserer Unterschrift.  Sie werden diese Fragen beantworten können. 
Danke.
--
Sylvain


----------



## mad-onion (16. September 2015)

*AW: CM690 #Pure Black + Wasserkühlung 240-280mm Radiator?*

Hallo Sylvain, ich habe direkt im Anschluss an  deine Antwort ein Ticket erstellt, bis jetzt haben deine Kollegen leider noch nicht geantwortet. Dass es mal 2-3. Tage dauern kann ist ja ok, aber ich warte ja schon deutlich länger.. vielleicht kannst du die Information ja auch irgendwie bekommen. wäre toll.. mfg..


----------



## Cooler Master (20. September 2015)

*AW: CM690 #Pure Black + Wasserkühlung 240-280mm Radiator?*

Hallo,

Da sich Sylvain momentan außer Haus befindet, leite ich deine Anwort an ihn weiter sobald er wieder im Büro ist. 
Ich bitte dahingehend um Verständnis.


Grüße,
Philipp


----------



## mad-onion (20. September 2015)

*AW: CM690 #Pure Black + Wasserkühlung 240-280mm Radiator?*

Hmm.. ich warte nun schon fast 2 Monate auf eine Antwort... und doch werde ich um Verständnis für die weitere Verzögerung gebeten..   äh..wie jetzt? 
Vielleicht kann mir deann in der Zwischenzeit jemand sagen, welches eurer Netzteile ich am besten nehmen würde wenn ich noch eine zweite Radeon R9 390 in mein System setze um sie im Crossfire zu betreiben...?!  Mein System steht ja in meiner Signatur. Das wäre ja schonmal ein gewisser Trost.


----------



## Cooler Master (29. September 2015)

*AW: CM690 #Pure Black + Wasserkühlung 240-280mm Radiator?*

Sorry, ich war im Urlaub. Wurde mittlerweile auch dem Ticket beantwortet ? Wenn nicht, teile mir die Nummer bitte mit.
Als Netzteil würde das V850 (Gold, voll-modular) geeignet sein. Dann hast du auch eine anständige Marge fürs Übertakten.
--
Sylvain


----------



## mad-onion (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CM690 #Pure Black + Wasserkühlung 240-280mm Radiator?*

hallo. das mit dem Netzteil hat sich erübrigt. habe leider immernoch keine Antwort wegen der eigentlichen Frage. Mittlerweile suche ich nach einem neuen Case, da selbst wenn ein 240er Radiator passen würde, die Kühlungsmöglichkeiten des cm690 erschöpft sind. ich brauche mehr Volumen. Am liebsten wäre mir ein Case,  in dem das Mainboard horizontal montiert wird und mindestens 2 360er Radiatoren  Platz finden. euer Haf XB scheidet also schon aus. habt ihr sonst noch passende Gehäuse im Angebot? Ansonsten wird es wohl ein Tt Core X9.


----------



## Cooler Master (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: CM690 #Pure Black + Wasserkühlung 240-280mm Radiator?*

Das MasterCase Pro 5 unterstützt vorne 360mm Radiatoren und oben 240mm, aber ein Gehäuse mit zwei Platzierungen für 360mm haben wir derzeit nicht im Sortiment.
--
Sylvain


----------

